# Scorpions



## Addam (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone keep these interesting creatures? ive been thinking of getting some, but information for them seems to be lacking a bit. if anyone is willing to give me some info on them that would be great i.e what species we can keep, do you need a lisence, set ups ect

Thanks for your time.


----------



## ScalyMung (Jul 10, 2010)

Addam try this site www.the*greenscorpion*.com.au/ 
Cheers Deano


----------



## Addam (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks very much ScalyMung, very helpful  and very interesting


----------



## Addam (Jul 10, 2010)

if anyone owns any scorpions and wants to post up some pics that would be great too


----------



## mrdose (Jul 10, 2010)

Been keeping em for years  hop on that forum, so much to learn


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 10, 2010)

Addam said:


> if anyone owns any scorpions and wants to post up some pics that would be great too



if you want to see some of my collection jump onto www.inverts.com.au (plenty of scorpion collectors there mate)


----------

